# Carpet depcreciates in 10 years



## Kev2365 (Nov 20, 2013)

Just letting you know that I've just won a case against a landlord. He basically wanted me to pay for his carpet for a small stain of unknown stuff (well not really small, but not that big either). The house is like 20 years old. I went to tenants union for an advice and they told me that carpet depreciates in 10 years, which means, at the end of 10 years, the value is zero dollars. Stain like that should be accepted as 'fair wear and tear' and he can't expect me to put it back like 'new'. 

So just telling you all...don't be scared if a landlord wants to challenge you in court, esp about an old carpet. Just say "bring it on!"


----------



## DuffDownunder (Jun 24, 2013)

Kev2365 said:


> Just letting you know that I've just won a case against a landlord. He basically wanted me to pay for his carpet for a small stain of unknown stuff (well not really small, but not that big either). The house is like 20 years old. I went to tenants union for an advice and they told me that carpet depreciates in 10 years, which means, at the end of 10 years, the value is zero dollars. Stain like that should be accepted as 'fair wear and tear' and he can't expect me to put it back like 'new'.
> 
> So just telling you all...don't be scared if a landlord wants to challenge you in court, esp about an old carpet. Just say "bring it on!"


funnily enough, we were in court today, our landlord wanted paying for a carpet that was flooded when their roof collapsed. We are back in court on the 22 Jan.


----------

